# Official 2014-2015 Deer kill Thread



## Realtree Ga (Oct 19, 2014)

Post your pix here with a brief story! Please don't reply to pictures posted on here so we can keep this an easy thread to scroll through all the kills of the season. Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## mguthrie (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## mguthrie (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## mguthrie (Oct 19, 2014)

we had a great weekend at the club


----------



## Realtree Ga (Oct 19, 2014)

Only saw 1 deer in 3 hunts.  I'll take that any weekend as long as the one I see is like this.  8 point killed in Warren County opening morning around 8:00.  Probably my 2nd best buck.   Killed with Remington .270.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 19, 2014)

Couple of nice bucks. Congrats


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 19, 2014)

My son Nick on October 11. Henry County Water Authority youth hunt. Shot her with a Winchester 20 gauge with #3 buckshot at 15 yards. 1 of 25 deer we saw on a 1 day hunt.


----------



## 300_wsm (Oct 19, 2014)

Public land 7 point with the muzzle loader


----------



## M80 (Oct 19, 2014)

My son Hunter and his first deer. He killed it Thursday evening with a 44 mag. Ruger carbine rifle. Perfect shot. I'm very proud. He is 10 years old.


----------



## gaqdmhunter (Oct 20, 2014)

My son on opening day; first deer, first buck, 2.5 years of sitting in stands, Savage .270; high fives all around and still smiling 3 days later!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 20, 2014)

Realtree Ga said:


> Mods please Sticky this thread!



Send one a PM


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 21, 2014)

Shot this 8pt on opening morning of gun season in Jones Co. 





Then I shot this doe in the afternoon on opening day of gun season. 




Both killed with a hearing safe 308 Savage.


----------



## jcpinner (Oct 21, 2014)

*Opening Morning 9 Point*

Shot this 9 point opening morning in Hancock County.  Was watching 10 other deer before he stepped out to investigate the younger bucks pushing some does around.


----------



## richdims (Oct 21, 2014)

My son shot this doe on the Adult /Child hunt at Clybel. My daughter got her first deer Friday afternoon before opening day. Just happened to be a buck. She is now hooked. Updated with my sons Buck


----------



## GAGE (Oct 21, 2014)

*10-19-2014 Afternoon*

After taking last year off, my 11 y/o daughter was ready to pull the trigger on her second deer ever. She made a great 90 yard shot, with a 35 yard recovery.
Remington 700 Youth 7mm-08


----------



## mattech (Oct 21, 2014)

Went opening day Saturday evening, wanted to get my son his first deer. He put her in his scope, but just couldnt pull the trigger. He asked me to shoot her. After she dropped in her tracks, he was yelling and cheering and high fiving with excitement. I wish he could have got her, but it was still a blast him being there and watching. 


..


----------



## jonathon27 (Oct 21, 2014)

Old guy in Baldwin county from Sunday


----------



## wallslee (Oct 25, 2014)

Shot this beautiful 10 point this morning at 8:40 in Clarke County while working a scrape line. Double lung; ran a hundred yards or so. Green scored 144. Mathews Switchback XT and Muzzy heads.


----------



## jphendrix (Oct 27, 2014)

Got my very first ever deer on my birthday Sunday the 19th. It was a spike I shot at about 100 - 150 yrds with a 308 Savage. My daddy told me that for the size of the deer it should have had more antlers. So Happy!


----------



## jphendrix (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## superman1275 (Oct 27, 2014)

*chattooga co stud*

My brother killed a stud in chattooga co this weekend! 17 1/2" wide 25" neck field dressed 151 lbs


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87 (Oct 27, 2014)

That deer looks much wider in one trail cam pic.. anyways great buck.. congrats on beautiful deer.


----------



## SheHunts2 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Big 6 in Jones county*

Nice big body 6 (had 2 broke tines) field dressed at about 150.  Shot at 100 yards.  Jones county.


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 3, 2014)

I got a shot on this 7 point around 730 this morning thanks to a friend that let me sit in his stand. He stepped into a clearing and started walking towards me. Shot was at 155yd straight on with my 6.8 SPC YHM-15 shooting SSA 110 Accubonds. DRT Thanks Campboy.




I've got to start taking pictures of my deer with my 5'3" wife, being 6'3" I make everything look to small.


----------



## 4x4 (Nov 3, 2014)

Here are all my deer so far this season. All mature does. My buddy shot the 8 pointer opening weekend of bow season 20 min after I killed the doe 200 yds away in Clarke County. The 2nd doe was killed at 6pm on 9/20 in Clarke County. I shot her while she was straight below me. Arrow went in high in the shoulder and came out in the middle center of her chest, she went maybe 20 yds and piled up. The 3rd doe dropped on 10/12 at 6:40pm in Oglethorpe, double lunged she ran 70 yds or so. 4th doe fell the opening day of rifle season(10/18) at 6:20pm in Clarke County, 10 yd recovery. The following morning(10/19) I shot another doe at 8am out of the same stand, she made it maybe 20 yds before piling up, neck shot. All with a bow.
Yup, i'm a meat hunter.


----------



## tsickspeed (Nov 4, 2014)

Shot this Stud at 6:51am Sunday morning. He was walking in on some clover when he turned and I shot him in the neck. Didn't realize how big he actually was until I got down and got to him.  He weighed in at 210 lbs and has an 18 inch spread. Taxi's rough estimate was around 130 gross. May be the best buck I get for the rest of my life.


----------



## jtomczak (Nov 4, 2014)

Killed a doe opening morning but never found her.

Killed a doe the next weekend of bow season.

Killed two does 2nd week of gun season.

Waiting on big boy!


----------



## 7mmExpress (Nov 4, 2014)

*Son's First 8 Point*

My 12 year old son Cole harvested his first 8-point opening weekend, happy happy happy.


----------



## GillCommander (Nov 5, 2014)

Fayette County


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Pulled off all the hot buck sign and moved to a funnel close to a known being area. He was the second buck through. Using Granddaddy's gun only made it sweeter!


----------



## Realtree Ga (Nov 6, 2014)

My son's very first deer!  She was a pig of a doe.  Had the pleasure of sitting right beside him as he took the shot!  Super proud of him!


----------



## SheHunts2 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Nice Forsyth County Buck*

This big guy was trailing a group of does along with a small 6 and came right by my stand.  Saw the nice spread (17") and thick beams and decided to take him.  Yay!


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 6, 2014)

Got this one on the Berry hunt with my 6.8.


----------



## ColbyMills (Nov 8, 2014)

Late Afternoon 12 Point I took from Henry County last weekend. Savage 30-06 from 100 yards with Ballistic Winchesters. Came in at 190 lbs dressed.


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 8, 2014)

Got my second Berry deer this morning. Nothing to special but he'll eat good.


----------



## wacotitanic (Nov 9, 2014)

*my wife's first buck*

My wife got her first doe opening Saturday afternoon. Then she got her first buck November 6 @ 5:18 in the afternoon wasn't in the stand 30 minutes he walked by her @ 25 yrds. I couldn't be any happier


----------



## mattech (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Bucky T (Nov 10, 2014)

*Couple so far*

Killed these 2 on Halloween weekend in Screven C.


----------



## DRCOLLINS (Nov 11, 2014)

Got this big boy Saturday morning


----------



## Abner300wsm (Nov 11, 2014)

Killed This Freaky looking Buck Sunday Morning in Macon County


----------



## rbuck2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Came in chasing does thought he was a different buck. I let him walk 2 days before


----------



## kevincox (Nov 11, 2014)

Couple of bucks from Nov 3 rd and 4 th


----------



## Matt85 (Nov 13, 2014)

Got my first deer.. 10 pointer at 15yds .30-06 sittin on the ground leanin on a tree


----------



## GSUEagle5 (Nov 17, 2014)

My step brother dropped this 12 pt early November.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Nov 18, 2014)

I took this pretty chocolate racked ten pointer on November 5th in Jasper County


----------



## Barron79 (Nov 20, 2014)

My 10yr old son, walker county


----------



## Barron79 (Nov 20, 2014)

Walker county


----------



## jayrun (Nov 21, 2014)

Killed this Cherokee county buck on 11/20 around 5 pm biggest buck so far in 20 years of hunting course ive only killed 3 bucks total so it is a nice 8 pointer for my area


----------



## spring (Nov 22, 2014)

*Popped this one yesterday*

175 yard shot at 7:08am. 19 3/8" inside spread.


----------



## Back40hunter (Nov 22, 2014)

*Little Mountain Buck*






Got this little 7 point Nov. 15 near Lake Burton.


----------



## gcs (Nov 23, 2014)

Here is a few pics of my Dawson County buck I killed this morning 11/23/14. I had three bucks chasing a doe earlier  but I couldn't get on any of them. They were really moving. I'm not sure if this one I killed was one of the earlier bucks. After I drop him in his tracks, it started raining hard. So, I waited to come down out of my dry box stand. Ten minutes went by and I had another 8pt. to come by, but he was a younger buck, so I let him walk. This is the first deer I have killed all season. He weighted in at 175 lbs. "live weight".


----------



## Chad Childs (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice 14 pointer killed on 11/20/2014 by Robert Heald of Lizella GA. on the Oconee National Forest


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Nov 25, 2014)

Whitfield county 8


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 26, 2014)

I walked up on this guy using my Savage .270 with 140 gr. Federal Trophy Copper ammo. The shot was quartering away above me on a ridge line about 125 yds away. It travelled through 5 ribs and then blasted through the back bone at the base of the neck where it came to rest in the neck muscle. I recovered the bullet and it looked to have retained most of its weight plus it was nicely mushroomed like the back of the box.  Very healthy buck.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2014)

Darkwing said:


> Pulled off all the hot buck sign and moved to a funnel close to a known being area. He was the second buck through. Using Granddaddy's gun only made it sweeter!



Holey freeholey. Is that a GA deer


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Nov 27, 2014)

Certainly not the biggest but probably my last hunt at the lease for the year. Jasper County 11/25 at 5:15 pm.


----------



## gathumper (Nov 28, 2014)

*White County Buck*

Checking in with a pretty nice 9 pointer! Shot him this morning (11/28) in White County about an hour after daybreak.
He was following a doe through the field and stopped for just a second... The old 30-30 took him down. 
Shot was a liitle off (base of the neck) but I only had a split second to pull the trigger!


----------



## jbishop2320 (Nov 30, 2014)

First pic is one I killed 11/28 around 8:45am, he came by following a couple does and I hit the grunt to hope her turn around and he did.  Second pic was killed on 11/28 as well but it was around 5:45pm and was also following a doe.  A spike came in first after the doe and then this tall 7 came in after.  Needless to say 11/28 was an awesome day for me


----------



## Ellison (Nov 30, 2014)

*First Deer*

My son and I decided to start deer hunting this year. Last week was our first trip at our hunting club. I took this 8 pt buck from 30 yds ground hunting. He walked up behind us as we were scanning to tree line.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 1, 2014)

*Another One.*

I took my 6yr on his first hunt this past weekend.  I shot this doe while he watched.  We were hunting otg nestled up against a whiteoak.

We had a great time!!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 1, 2014)

*1st of the Year*

Got this little guy in north Cherokee County on 11/30 abt 8:30AM. He came into grunt.


----------



## 7mmExpress (Dec 2, 2014)

*GA Thanksgiving 2014*

Had an amazing Thanksgiving week with my kids. I harvested a respectable 8 point and had my daughter Madison kick my butt harvesting a stud of an 11 point, would not have had it any other way.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 8, 2014)

*Blackbeard Island Doe*

Trad Kill.


----------



## jarredadams (Dec 10, 2014)

*Lagrange*

My first buck, 9 pointer


----------



## Barron79 (Dec 12, 2014)

Pigeon mountain wma


----------



## DaileyTracking (Dec 14, 2014)

10 pointer taken in Cherokee county with my Mathews z7


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 24, 2015)

*Last Weekend*

1-10-15
Screven C.


----------



## superman1275 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Chattooga co 8 pt*

Chattooga co 8 pt


----------



## model88_308 (Apr 2, 2015)

Opening morning Kentucky rifle 11/8/14. Marlin .444P with 265gr load.


----------



## cfree (May 9, 2015)

*11/28/2014*

GREAT Wkend on the ranch...225 yds w/270 Hornady SSTs


----------



## puddle jumper (Dec 1, 2015)

!!!


----------



## Bubba ga (Dec 2, 2015)

*Crawford County 10 pointer*


----------

